# 2006 Trek Madone 5.2 in stores now!



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

My LBS had two 2006 Madone 5.2 bikes in the "discovery" color. I don't know much about the team colors but this bike was gray nude carbon with a touch of red decals. it was beautiful. Does anyone have a link to all the 2006 Trek road bikes? I can't find anything on Google.


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

The 5.2 is out and comes in two colors...a blue that is in another post here and the nude/black carbon.

the cool bike that is on showroom floors is the 5.9sl in discovery colors! If they are not found on the web I'll take my digital into the shop and take a few shots.


----------

